# Arrêt de travail pendant les congés



## isabelle68 (19 Juillet 2022)

bonjour
je viens de me faire opérer et je suis en arrêt pour 1 mois mais cela tombe sur mes congés d été dois je me les faire payer ou les récupérer
et encore une autre question un de mes employeurs dit déménager en septembre mais a ce jour toujours pas de lettre de licenciement et étant en arrêt mon préavis commence quand ou peut il commencer pendant mon arrêt ou mes vacances
merci pour vos réponse


----------



## assmatzam (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour oui le préavis pe être réalisé sur une période d'arrêt de travail 

Pour les CP si vous êtes en année incomplète les semaines non prises se réglerons lors de la régularisation de salaire 

Si vous êtes en année complète ses semaines de cp si elles sont  acquises seront soit reportées à un autre moment avec tous vos employeurs soit payées en fin de contrat (ICCP)


----------

